
Why Top Developers Love Fixed Pricing - cefthurston
https://gigster.com/blog/top-developers-love-fixed-pricing/
======
lioeters
I'm curious to hear experienced developers' opinions on this. Is it true that
fixed pricing is better for both sides, clients and freelance developers?

Here's the part I related to: "Freelancers rarely prefer a fixed price payment
unless the it’s significantly higher than market rate. That’s because they’ve
been _burned by scope creep_ or _unreasonable clients_ so they protect
themselves by accepting hourly payment." (emphasis mine)

So how does a freelance developer with fixed pricing protect against scope
creep, "unreasonable" clients, or unexpected things that take up more time
than estimated? Sometimes, the jobs are so customized and varied, that it's
hard to make any accurate estimate, even after planning in detail.

